# Looking for a bump buddy who's been through a MC too



## BlueFairy

Hi Ladies,

I MC'd 6 months ago and found out yesterday I'm 4 weeks pregnant....is there anyone else who's in the same/ similar position who would like to be buddies and go through this together? :hugs:

It would be nice to share :brat::yipee:[-o&lt; and :cry: with someone who's been through the same experiences I have. 

Blue xxx


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi Blue fairy.
I'm in the same boat as you. I mc'd in April last year, and am now a little bit pregnant again. I am soooo scared, and still cant believe that I'm actually pregnant again. I still have to go peek at my tests again.


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi blue i had 2 mc last year n here I am again!hoping it's 3rdtime lucky bin 6 weeks. Got an early scan on 15th. Have u booked an early scan? X


----------



## Serendipity40

yes same here..posted earlier today..had m/c last month now pg again this month after 9years ttcing!!!

so nervous wreck & waiting for blood results & early scan this week.

last m/c was blighted ovum...

just trying to fill days best i can...as i do believe if its going to happen again it will happen & not a lot i can do about it...but trying my best to keep positive & hope....


----------



## mummyto3

hio hun 1stly sorry for yr loss last year im preg again after 2 chemicals last year and 2 mc in 2004 this is my 7th preg i have 2 kids that are ok ill be a bump buddy :D


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hey i'll buddy with ya i miscarried in Nov :(


----------



## peanutbear

Hey,
 
I'm in a very similar situation as you! I MC'd mid August at 7 weeks and found out last week that I'm pregnant again. :) I'm now just about 5 weeks. I would love to have someone to share with also.

Mellybelle, I saved a bunch of tests too. I keep comparing to make sure they're getting darker. It almost doesn't seem real now that after months of being devastated by no pregnancy that I'm actually pregnant now! 

I just hope that my doctors get me in for testing early this time. I don't have too many appointments set up yet.


----------



## BlueFairy

Hello Ladies,

Maybe we should all be bump buddies together? 

I'm sorry we've all had losses but we all have something hopeful and lovely to look forward to!

I'm taking it one day at a time, enjoying every day as it comes.

I've not booked any doctors yet...I need to call and make an appointment but I don't think I want an early scan...maybe ignorance is bliss and all that but I'd rather sit it out until the 12week scan. It's only 8 weeks to wait which I'm sure will go quickly.

Is anyone else going for an early scan?

Blue xxx


----------



## Aquarius24

I must admit ignorance is bliss. I had an early scan around 6+3 last time n not much was seen. They said it could be still early (but I was sure of dates) or it could be start of a mc. Anyway I started bleeding a couple of days later... This time I've made sure to book it for after 7 weeks when there should be a heartbeat hopefully. So nervous!!!! Anyone else got a scan booked? Ps congrats to u all xxx


----------



## BlueFairy

I had an early scan and the same thing happened, they found the pregnancy but no heartbeat. This time unless there is something to cause me to think something is wrong i will avoid any scans...I hated going to the scans anyway it's such a depressing place...plus having to drink loads and hold it in when you need to pee more because of hormones was not a fun experience.


----------



## le_annek

I had 2 m/c last year feb and July :( I am now 9 weeks had an early scan at 7+5 and got to see the heart beat :). I still take it each day at a time and so scared. xxx


----------



## Aquarius24

I totally understand that blue. I had a mmc- blighted ovum- in sept before a natural mc. This was only detected at the dating scan. My body thought i was still pregnant and the gest sac continued to grow. I was walking around thinking I was pregnant all that time but I wasn't... So I defo need to have this scan for proof there is a baby! I hadn't really heard about missed mc before I had one, I just thought all is ok if there is no bleeding. Ohwell fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky! Xx


----------



## Serendipity40

hi, i have a very early scan this wk 5 days & 4 but its really only to see whats going on in there as its so close to my other m/c last month...i am with a private fertility doctor so even though we will have to pay for scan it will b worth it to see what is going on..good or bad....


----------



## peanutbear

I don't have any scans scheduled. But I'd like to get one around 7-8 weeks. 

I want to use the ultrasound pictures to tell my mother-in-law so hopefully my first scan isn't too many weeks away. I just want support from the people who I know won't spill the beans before I'm ready to tell other people. 

I have an interesting situation in the next couple months. My brother is getting married in May and I'm a bridesmaid. By the wedding I will be almost 19 weeks so I probably won't be able to wait until after the wedding to tell everyone. 

But I guess I just need to take it one day at a time.


----------



## Mellybelle

I think I'll go see my Dr next week and beg him for an early scan. Then I think I'll continue to beg him for more regular scans. Its gonna cost me a fortune, but I dont know what else to do. I'm not planning on telling anyone about this pregnancy until very very late. If i can hide my bump til 20 weeks i'll tell then. This is my 6th pregnancy and I have two children. With my other two I didnt get big until about 6 months, so maybe I can hide it for a long time.


----------



## XxSamBxX

i think i may be miscarrying right now :cry: so i wish you all healthy and happy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## peanutbear

So sorry to hear that Sam. I hope they can figure something out for you- hang in there hun.


----------



## Serendipity40

thinking of you Sam..x


----------



## Mellybelle

:hugs: sam, dont give up.


----------



## BlueFairy

Oh no sam what's wrong???

Sending you big hugs and I hope you are ok!

xxx


----------



## BlueFairy

Oh no sam what's wrong???

Sending you big hugs and I hope you are ok!

xxx


----------



## pip101

Hello Ladies, can I join in here too?? I have 2DD's then has a mc at 5wks in aug, conceived the next month only to lose that bub at 11.5wks in Nov. I got my BFP last week and I am so excited but soooooo nervous. I have been in touch with my midwife about getting bloods done at 6wks, I decided not to get an eraly scan because last mc my bub was still alive right up till it happened so I dont thinl it would reassure me any having one at 6wks...
so FX ladies these pregnancies go smoothly and we have beautiful babies in October! (my 2 DD are 4th and 8th of Oct 2yrs apart..this one is due 14th oct ...2yrs after....!!)


----------



## Aquarius24

Welcome pip! Here's to healthy babies in October ! Xxx


----------



## peanutbear

Just today got some more blood work done- just an hcg test. I won't get results until tomorrow- hope my numbers are good.

Has anyone started getting a little nauseous or other symptoms?


----------



## littlebabyno4

hi. I also miscarried aug 2nd 2010 and am pregnant again just found out last week.


----------



## Serendipity40

had my 2nd hcg result yday was 1577 , 3 days earlier was 567...still seems rather low to me ....last time on my m/c my hcg was 980....didnt make me feel good to get results even though it doubled it just seems very low compared to other peoples i have seen on line...am having another blood test today...& scan this evening....my symptoms seem to be lessening....

has anyone else had hcg's done regularly??


----------



## BlueFairy

Hi Serendipity,

I hope your scan later goes well, please let us know.

I&#8217;ve not had hcg blood test before so I can&#8217;t comment on that&#8230;to be honest I have no idea what&#8217;s good or not&#8230;all the readings are like a foreign language to me. 

Don&#8217;t worry about symptoms, they can come and go all the time. 

I've felt a lot less nauseous in this pregnancy so far than I did the last one, but my nips are loads darker than last time (tmi?)...sometimes I feel sick and sometimes I don't&#8230;and it&#8217;s not at set times of the day either. 

I've been having cramps on and off for a couple of weeks now and I worry when I have them about having them, then worry when I don&#8217;t thinking is everything growing ok?...silly I know but when you have been through what we have you&#8217;re allowed to worry a bit more I think. 

I hope you get on well today! 

Blue xxxx


----------



## Angelface

Hi, I also mc in December am 6 weeks today!! I didn't find out until my scan baby had died at 7 weeks but my body carried on. I also have a DD who's nearly 2, so siting and relaxing is out of the question!! Also every twinge and lack of symptom I think it's that time again! 

Hope your ok sam x


----------



## Aquarius24

Hi ladies, sorry Serendipity I dont have any experience with bloods, its never been an option to have them done, hope yours and peanutbears numbers are good.
Welcome littlebbaby no 4!

well im feeling nauseus today and extremely tired yesterday, feeling so up n down too, Symptons come and go though all day every day....

Hi angelface, I also had a mmc so know how upsetting this is, I also have a dd who is 19 months and we are due around the same time!xxx


----------



## Aquarius24

Sam how you doing? Hope all is ok babe xx


----------



## peanutbear

Serendipity, I have had two HCG tests with this pregnancy. My first was at 18 and a week later it was at 641- which is good. Your numbers more than doubled in the 2-3 days so I think they're good. I hope your next test numbers are even higher- I have another test scheduled for in a week and after my numbers are at 10,000 my doctor wants me in for an ultrasound. 

I've had symptoms come and go which kind of makes me nervous. If I don't eat very much while I'm at work - I definitely feel it. I think every time I feel discharge I want to go to the bathroom to make sure it's not blood. I want to be positive but sometimes its just hard.


----------



## pip101

I wouldnt worry about symptoms ladies, i have none at all, just maybe a bit tired in the afternoon but that maybe has something to do with running after a 3yr old and a 16mth old! I never got anyhting with them either and thats what made me think I was preg this month, the total lack of anything. I am going in next week for bloods, are any of you on pregesterone? I took it with DD1 after it started dropping and i was told she would mc, so I love the stuff! Why is it that the months just fly by when you're ttc then the moment you get that BFP the days until 3mths just drag?? 
Have you told many people this time? I want to shout it to the world, and it was great the support we got after last time but I hated having to tell people we'd lost the bub. Saying that- I usually cant hid my preg belly by about 8wks anyways,,,hehehe. Keep smiling ladies, these babies are staying put till october!


----------



## BlueFairy

Heya,

I've told three people about my pregnancy this time my husband, sister in law (who is my best friend) and another close friend (the only one in my group to have had a baby)...I too found it horrible and I felt guilty about having to tell excited gran parents it had gone...I told my sister in law so I could share my feelings with her, and my previously pregnant friend so I could ask her advice on things&#8230;basically I just have a little support group who will be there if something goes wrong too! 

My symptoms are all over the place and completely different to my last mc pregnancy. I&#8217;m feeling very, very tired all of the time&#8230;I wake up tired! I&#8217;ve had random dizzy type feelings, some cramps, dark nips and sore boobs&#8230;but they are not always there and seem to come and go a lot. 
I had horrible morning sickness last time and the midwife kept telling me it was a good sign that I wouldn&#8217;t mc&#8230;that was obviously wrong! So I&#8217;m not worried about symptoms as they can be completely different from one pregnancy to the next&#8230;let alone one woman to the next! 

xxx


----------



## Aquarius24

Morning bluefairy. I too haven't told many people just my best friend, like u for support, my oh, our parents n that's it. It's too hard to tell people if it goes wrong again. I see people on the 1st tri section telling everybody, buying baby clothes at like 6 weeks and I want to tell them no !!!! It's not worth jinxing it, but I suppose I was like that with my first and before any losses. Now I just want to hide away until all is ok ha. 

My symptoms are the same blue, come and go. Been quite sicky today, feel tired when j wake up. Feeling ok now though thanks to the Ginger beer! 

Hope all is well with all the other yummy mummies today !! Xxx


----------



## BlueFairy

My oh bought a cot...can you beleive at 8 weeks! I told him not to but it was a suprise...he even put it up in what would be the nursery...it's not a very nice reminder but i've not had the heart to put it down....lets hope I won't need to this time! 

I think it's good to have a small support group and I'm really looking forward to celebrating once I have had the scan, know everythign is ok and we can all celebrate without worry! 

I got my scan date yesterday...2nd April....sooooooooo far away!


----------



## Serendipity40

Hi all, had early scan last night & was gr8 results..saw yoke sac,fetal pole & hb!! will be 6wks tomorrow..even had a little photo taken!! but bad news is my oestrogen levels are decreasing..which is not good sign..you need apparently good progesterone levels & oestrogen levels to maintain pg & bcoz mine are dropping i now need to go on oest supplements as well as the prog i am already on...so yes i am getting all help possible to maintain this pg but we all know what the but is........

most women dont get their bloods monitored during pg so closely..so who knows if i am worrying for nothing..but the fertility program i have been on is all about monitoring bloods closely & they have great sucess for woman who have recurrent m/c issues..so i am sure they know what they are doing.....

hope everyone is feeling good today??


----------



## littlebabyno4

hi everyone, heartbroken for Sam XXXX
Hope everyone else doing good. we have only told my mum. I'm not so eager to tell this time think i'l keep quiet for as long as I can. very tired and quesy all week which i suppose is reassuring for me cause last time i lost all symptoms at bout 6 or 7 weeks even though i carried till 12 weeks they told me baby stopped growing at 6 and also when i look back i took a headache around 6 weeks which lasted for 3 days which was prob a sign something was wrong. when my mum m/c she too had a headache. I have 3 children age 6,4 and 20 mts so maybe this will be no 4.


----------



## pip101

Sam...how are you?? I have my fx that it was just a false alarm and you are fine. Big Hugs!


----------



## fifemum85

Hi there, Im in similar situation. I had a m/c july last year at 6 weeks, fell pregnant after it straight away and lost baby at 6 weeks again. Pregnant again, this time I'm 8 weeks and things look good (there was a baby at scan and heartbeat!!) Excited but a nervous wreck!! I keep taking preg tests (£1 store ones) and checking TP. Its rediculous but reassuring..

How is your pregnancy going so far? How you feeling?
Lisa x x


----------



## Mellybelle

I think I've taken about 15 tests since my first BFP. I know thats a bit crazy but I had seen sooooo many negative tests (probably about 60) that is was nice to see some positives! It helped me believe it.


----------



## hippylittlej

I am glad that I am not the only one testing several times. I plan to get another CB digital with week prediction next week to make sure it has changed from 1-2 to 2-3 and then I'll do it again there after and hope for 3+. 

I am not paying much attention to my symptoms, just waiting for time to pass. Also your right when you are TTC time flies and now time appears to be standing still.


----------



## Mellybelle

Ladies! I had my first scan today. I cried the whole way through it. Here are some pics. I'm finally starting to believe that I really am pregnant. I'll start to panic and worry again tomorrow but for today, the sonographer told me to enjoy being pregnant. Even if only for today.
 



Attached Files:







Top-2.jpg
File size: 72.8 KB
Views: 10









Top-1.bmp.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 13









Top-3.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mellybelle

Time does seem to stand still, but after todays scan, I gained an extra 3 days. I went from being 7w+2 to 7w+5 in one day. Now I'd just like to go to sleep and be awoken in about 30 weeks. Lol.


----------



## pip101

those scan pics are awesome! I had my first lot of bloods today, 2nd lot done in 2 days time and fx things are rising!


----------



## roxanne1985

Blue fairy im currently going through my 4th pregnancy got 1 daughter, had two miscarriages and possibly a third, currently 7 wks pregnant got a scan in 3 days to find out if baby is ok or not, know exactly how you feel as my 2nd m/c was quite bad.

roxie


----------



## peanutbear

Well ladies, first off I want to say that I don't want this to scare any of you- that is truly not my intentions. However, I wish all of you a wonderful next couple months- unfortunetaly I will not be joining you in this journey. 

To spare you all the details, I will say that I ended up having a tubal pregnancy and needed surgery because I was bleeding internally. My doctor was able to save my fallopian tube only because the pregnancy was half in the uterus and half in the tube- I can't tell you the pain I feel for being so close. 

Ladies, take every day as a blessing- don't worry about what might happen. Cherish the moments you have. Lots of love to you all!


----------



## pip101

Oh Peanutbrear thats so shit (to put it very mildly!) I am thinking of you and hope your recovery is speedy and you soon have a baby to keep! BIG HUGS!!!!!!! xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Oh Peanut butter, I am so sorry. It is so horrible this process and you feel so helpless and there is nothing you can do at all. Thank you for your kind words it must be very hard to be here. love and light to you at this difficult time and if you need to talk just let me know x

Lovely pictures Melly.


----------



## repogirl813

Aquarius24 said:


> I totally understand that blue. I had a mmc- blighted ovum- in sept before a natural mc. This was only detected at the dating scan. My body thought i was still pregnant and the gest sac continued to grow. I was walking around thinking I was pregnant all that time but I wasn't... So I defo need to have this scan for proof there is a baby! I hadn't really heard about missed mc before I had one, I just thought all is ok if there is no bleeding. Ohwell fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky! Xx



Aquarious i hear you there!! I had the same thing happen to me 3 and a years ago October 2008. I went in for a scan at what should have been 9 weeks and all the could see was a sac, they said i must have had my dates wrong, which i knew i didnt and told me to relax and come back in 4 weeks!!!! Thats eternity 2 weeks later i had slight spotting went to the er where they did absolutely nothing but some hcg number which said were great(they never told me what they were?) the next day when ob office got the er report they called and scheduled me to come in 3 days later for a scan, where they still only saw a sac so unfortunately this was a mmc and had a d/c done Started trying again 11/09 and had nothing up until 1/26/11 where we had a bfp but a chemical on 1/30/11 now here we sit again with a bfp on 2/20/11 and really crossing our fingers, they are drawing labs and following a little better i will deifinately be having an early scan at 7 weeks!!!!!


----------



## BlueFairy

Oh peanutbear I'm so sorry you sound like you've been through such an awful time! I hope you are recovering from your operation ok. Please make sure you rest up and look after yourself! 

:hugs:


----------



## repogirl813

Serendipity40 said:


> had my 2nd hcg result yday was 1577 , 3 days earlier was 567...still seems rather low to me ....last time on my m/c my hcg was 980....didnt make me feel good to get results even though it doubled it just seems very low compared to other peoples i have seen on line...am having another blood test today...& scan this evening....my symptoms seem to be lessening....
> 
> has anyone else had hcg's done regularly??




serendipity, i've only had one hcg and it was 31, I'll post my whole story for you to read lol


----------



## hippylittlej

yesterday we went out for dinner and I just kept saying, 'I'm pregnant' it was the first time it really hit me, I was kind of ignoring it somewhat and then it just hit me.


----------



## fifemum85

Peanutbear, sorry to hear. I hope you are ok and taking it easy. It'll be your journey again soon. Take care x x

Congrats HippylittleJ, its crazy how it hits you later on. Just hard to believe in the beginning when you've been through so much. Hope your well and taking it easy :) :dust:

Mellabelle what a clear scan, you must be over the moon. Its great when they add days on, seems less time to wait :) Wishing u an H & H 9 months :)

Bluefairy hows the pregnancy going so far? It'll be 12 weeks in no time. If you have any fears or niggles you should be able to get a scan as early as 8 weeks to reassure you. EPAU usually offer women who have had m/cs this to put their mind at ease. I went in at what would have been 7 weeks n found out I was 5-6. Was reassuring to actually see baby and heartbeat tho. Good luck. :dust: xx


----------



## repogirl813

the posts here have slowed down now. How is everyone doing? I am soo bloated and have so much gas and the gas pains get bad at time, I hope this is normal and is not a sign of the ectopic they say their worried about because of 1st hcg number!!! I wish i was more than 3 weeks 6days so i counld get a scan!!!


----------



## hippylittlej

I am doing ok thanks. Starting to get very hungry but then eat and feel sick and my boobs are killing me now. I am however starting to relax into this pregnancy now and willing to accept that what will be will be.

I am cooking a roast for the family today which will be interesting, not sure I will be able to hack the smells in the kitchen. I had to make my husband empty the bin yesterday as it made me gag. My husband couldn't smell anything and it was only half full.


----------



## pip101

Hey Ladies,are we all doing great!!?? I have a scan booked for Tuesday,mymidwife thought my progesterone was a bit low (46 then 44 three days later @6w3d and 6w6d) have u ladies had yours checked? I think my hcg was fine(83000 the 125000). so I get to see my bub Tues and now I'm getting a bit nervous....please let there be something in there!


----------



## hippylittlej

Not due for an appointments to see the midwife let alone a scan yet.


----------



## hippylittlej

hope the scan goes well for you :)


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi......
I am new to this.....but could really do with the support and friendship from a bump buddy :flower: 
Here's where I am so far:
I ovulated 6 days late (doc says bcos of m/c in dec and did long haul flight with 9 hour time difference!) I went to epac on tuesday 21/2 and my hcg blood was only 11 and the doc said he thought I had been pregnant and that it was nearly over and that I would m/c again then on thursday 23/2 i did a hpt and it was a quicker stronger line so I went to hospital again to check my hcg blood again and it was 45 so 4 times more! Doc rang me and said he was really happy to tell me that it was looking good and that I was ok and that my progesterone was at the right level, it was just that I was only about 3 1/2 weeks! I had 1 wipe of pink discharge but doc said probably implantation? lets hope so! other than that I am soooooooooo excited :happydance: but other half not really wanting to get excited because of mc in dec!! I wish you all the best of luck and I hope we all keep in touch through this :) xxxxx
lot's of stickyness 
am xxxxxx


----------



## hippylittlej

Hi AnnMarie, welcome on board, I think I saw you on another thread. I hope you get yor sticky bean, it is great that your levels have gone up :)


----------



## repogirl813

annmariecrisp said:


> Hi......
> I am new to this.....but could really do with the support and friendship from a bump buddy :flower:
> Here's where I am so far:
> I ovulated 6 days late (doc says bcos of m/c in dec and did long haul flight with 9 hour time difference!) I went to epac on tuesday 21/2 and my hcg blood was only 11 and the doc said he thought I had been pregnant and that it was nearly over and that I would m/c again then on thursday 23/2 i did a hpt and it was a quicker stronger line so I went to hospital again to check my hcg blood again and it was 45 so 4 times more! Doc rang me and said he was really happy to tell me that it was looking good and that I was ok and that my progesterone was at the right level, it was just that I was only about 3 1/2 weeks! I had 1 wipe of pink discharge but doc said probably implantation? lets hope so! other than that I am soooooooooo excited :happydance: but other half not really wanting to get excited because of mc in dec!! I wish you all the best of luck and I hope we all keep in touch through this :) xxxxx
> lot's of stickyness
> am xxxxxx



hey annamarie, welcome to the thread! I am in the same boat as i go in today for my second hcg i am only 4 weeks today on monday it was 31 was told to wait til today and have it retested cause they felt i would miscarry before today because it was soo low and if i didnt its probably ectopic, they did a great job of leaving me to stress. Thing is other than gas heartburn and sore boobs i feel great so i really think their wrong!!!! My fingers are crossed for you and your sticky bean and congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueFairy

Hi Ladies,

I've made it to 7 weeks today, it's the longest I've ever been pregnant. whoop! Just taking it one day at a time and hoping for the best. 

I've had horrible morning sickness lost 6 ibs in 6 days which is a good indication of how much puking I've been doing....I'm so fed up of being sick. 
Bloating is horrible too, bought my first pair of maternity jeans today so i can wear the same pair all day. From the morning to the evening I boat a whole dress size it's gross and i feel like a hippo!

I have my first mw appointment on Tuesday! hoping to get an early scan fx'd! 

Hope you are all well. xxxxx


----------



## repogirl813

good luck on your appt blue, fx for you!!!! I get my hcg numbers back tomorrow hopefully praying they have to be atleast a 248 will keep you posted


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi girls,
good luck with your hcg results today, I hope they come back really high for you........also good luck with your scan appointment, I had a couple of wipes of blood after sex yesterday.....went into panic mode (as you do!!) rang doc and they said that bleeding after sex (especially if you orgasm) is quite normal?? any views?? I hope so so much! I am now nearly 5 weeks! Well done to you to getting to 7 weeks too that's awesome news xxx 
I have got my scan booked for 12th march I so hope I get to that!! xxx


----------



## repogirl813

good morning all and sticky babies for all today!!!! I'm up just couldn't sleep worth crap last night but I'll feel it later when i work 830am-700pm ehhhh


----------



## BlueFairy

Annmariecrisp - Some blood after sex can be normal. Just as long as you don't continue bleeding you should be fine. My doctor told me to have a break from sex for a few weeks after I bled a little bit...just to be on the safe side. 

Reprogirl - Did you get your test results today what's the news? 

xxx


----------



## repogirl813

blue fairy yes I did!! They went from 31 on monday to 438 yesterday nurse says that's great and doesn't wanna see me til beg of april! Ahhhh that's soo far away but was given the alls good so I feel better even though it seems I pulled a musxle in the side of stomach getting off the xouch last night!!!! Does anyone else have very very watery cm like to the point that I have to run to the loo cause I feel wet!


----------



## Mellybelle

repogirl813 said:


> Does anyone else have very very watery cm like to the point that I have to run to the loo cause I feel wet!

Yep, me. Especially if I have drunk plenty of water. I go running to the loo panicking, expecting to see blood. But its just watery cm. Have started wearing white or light coloured knickers so I can tell straight away.


----------



## annmariecrisp

BlueFairy said:


> Annmariecrisp - Some blood after sex can be normal. Just as long as you don't continue bleeding you should be fine. My doctor told me to have a break from sex for a few weeks after I bled a little bit...just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Reprogirl - Did you get your test results today what's the news?
> 
> xxx

Thanks, the doc said it was quite common and that alot of blood goes to the cervix and that can cause the spotting, he said it can last up to 48 hours. I have to say I had none in the day yesterday and then last night it got worse and then this morning it had almost stopped! I am hoping soooooo much for things to be ok, I asked for another hcg test just to make sure the numbers were on their way up and he said that he would but would rather not as it makes it way too medical and it won't change the outcome of what was going to happen, which I thought was fair enough, so now I will have to wait and take each day as it comes! and yeah no sex for OH for a good couple of weeks!! He'll be gutted, he's going away this weekend so I get a nice peaceful relaxing weekend to myself! :) Am so happy for you reprogirl.......I just seen your results......I want another blood test sooooo badly just to check that my numbers are rising like that! I might ask for one on thursday as that will have been a week since my low score of 38! xxx congrats though honey xxx:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## annmariecrisp

repogirl813 said:


> blue fairy yes I did!! They went from 31 on monday to 438 yesterday nurse says that's great and doesn't wanna see me til beg of april! Ahhhh that's soo far away but was given the alls good so I feel better even though it seems I pulled a musxle in the side of stomach getting off the xouch last night!!!! Does anyone else have very very watery cm like to the point that I have to run to the loo cause I feel wet!

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :hugs: xxx and yeah I have been having that watery cm so much so I have been wearing panty liners to check it's colour! poor you with the pulled muscle.....beginning of april is brilliant too because it means they aren't worried at all! I have a scan on the 12th march ( a week on saturday) I am still spotting a little bit but I feel positive about this one for some reason.....only time will tell if this one's meant to be :hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## BlueFairy

Great news reprogirl! I have my 12 week scan on the 2nd of April so we might end up getting our scans at the same time!
I've not had any blood tests yet, it doesn't seem to be something my doctors do but it's only a very small village surgery so maybe that's why? My MW appointment is at the nearest hospital which is a good 30 mins away, so I took the morning off work so I could get there in time. 
I'm feeling very nervous and scared...which is not helping with my morning sickness :sick:

Hope everyone has a good day today! xxx


----------



## repogirl813

BlueFairy said:


> Great news reprogirl! I have my 12 week scan on the 2nd of April so we might end up getting our scans at the same time!
> I've not had any blood tests yet, it doesn't seem to be something my doctors do but it's only a very small village surgery so maybe that's why? My MW appointment is at the nearest hospital which is a good 30 mins away, so I took the morning off work so I could get there in time.
> I'm feeling very nervous and scared...which is not helping with my morning sickness :sick:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day today! xxx




I just wish they would do them earlier so al of our minds were at ease!!! Oh well hopefully time flies by and this month goes by quickly


----------



## repogirl813

annmariecrisp said:


> repogirl813 said:
> 
> 
> blue fairy yes I did!! They went from 31 on monday to 438 yesterday nurse says that's great and doesn't wanna see me til beg of april! Ahhhh that's soo far away but was given the alls good so I feel better even though it seems I pulled a musxle in the side of stomach getting off the xouch last night!!!! Does anyone else have very very watery cm like to the point that I have to run to the loo cause I feel wet!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :hugs: xxx and yeah I have been having that watery cm so much so I have been wearing panty liners to check it's colour! poor you with the pulled muscle.....beginning of april is brilliant too because it means they aren't worried at all! I have a scan on the 12th march ( a week on saturday) I am still spotting a little bit but I feel positive about this one for some reason.....only time will tell if this one's meant to be :hugs:
> xxxxxClick to expand...



AnnaMarie, Way to stay positive, thats been the only thing getting me through it this time. I've done a lot of praying and seeking comfort and it seems to help me, though it doesn't work for all!! I believe when i prayed to have the weight taken off my shoulders it actuallly worked, even though i am not a huge spiritual person, but it's what i believe is getting me through this time!!! Even though i could have done without being sick last night


----------



## repogirl813

those of you due in November should really subscribe to this thread it is awsome!!! Chrysanthe-mums - November 2011 Babies! xx its under first trimester!!


----------



## HopeNeverDies

Hi all - mind if I join you? I am completely new to BnB!

I am pregnant - 4 weeks 4 days ( due date 4/11) - but after suffering 4 m/c's in 12 months am understandably very worried and struggling to be excited. It is good to come here and find people who will understand that - though obviously I wish you didn't.

I have a reassurance scan booked on 14th March at EPU - just hope I make it to then ( all m/c's have been between 5+2 and 6+1). I am on heparin daily, plus aspirin.

I have been TTC for about 5 years and last 2 1/2 yrs has been with fertility treatments - including 4 IVF's. SO, been a long tough road. 

Will take me a while to catch up with what is happening with everyone, but looking forward to getting to know you and sharing this journey with you all - hopefully for the next 8 months or so!

Meanwhile, like many of you, I am extremely tired - though not sleeping well. On and off nausea, very tender (.)(.) - and recognise the watery CM stories! I am on progesterone and think it is this that causes it.

Don't you wish you could just hibernate and wake up when about 30 weeks with all well!! I certainly do - much as I'd like to be able to enjoy my pregnancy, I just know I am going to be constantly worried!

Lots of sticky vibes to everyone that out little beans stay put!
Hope


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey guys mind if I join you? 

I too am 4 weeks pregnant and absolutely terrified :argh: After trying for over a year, I finally got my BFP in Aug 10. Unfortunately at my 12 week scan, I discovered that bubs had stopped growing at 7.5 weeks. Needless to say I was devastated.

But.... at least we have our :bfp again!!

I am also on the Chrysanthe thread but sometimes don't like to post anything about mc as there are a lot of new mums who are worried enough without me putting more ideas into their head :wacko:

Would be nice to share worries/experiences with other buddies in the same position x
:dust: and sticky beans to all x


----------



## BlueFairy

Welcome new members and firstly congratulations on your BFP's!
We've all loved and lost here so we understand your worries and feelings. I'm just taking it one day at a time and I'm trying to be grateful for every day i have with my bean...even if I spend the day cursing, puking and gagging constantly. 

Hope: It sounds like you've been through a lot and I've got my fx'd for you that this is your forever baby! My blood tests are all on the 14th too, so you'll have to let us know how your scan goes!

I had my first mw appointment today and she said I wasn't allowed an early scan unless I bleed so I have to sit it out until my 12 week scan on the 2nd April, but I guess it will go fairly quickly. I'm just worried I won't make it to 12 weeks....or I'll go for the scan and realise it's stopped developing like before. Once I see it there with the heart beating I will be able to relax (a little)

I hope everyone's has a good day!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey bluefairy. Thats rubbish that they won't give you an early scan :shrug:

I have an 8 week scan booked for 28th March which is early. I just phoned and said I was worried and they booked me in no problem. I thought I was going to have to lay it on thick but to their credit, they were great :D

Could be worth giving them a call and let them know how very worried you are etc etc and surely they won't leave you feeling like that :thumbup:


----------



## annmariecrisp

bleeding has got heavier and have got a scan tomorrow so will update after that xx :nope:


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey annmariecrisp - fingers firmly crossed for you sweetie :dust::dust:


----------



## annmariecrisp

Vicvicx said:


> Hey annmariecrisp - fingers firmly crossed for you sweetie :dust::dust:

hey thanks,
congrats btw am really happy for you and wish you h and h pregnancy :) 
I will update in the morning with results of what the scan shows xxx fx'd


----------



## pip101

annmariecrisp said:


> bleeding has got heavier and have got a scan tomorrow so will update after that xx :nope:

I have everything crossed for you,i hope it all goes well! XX

I had a scan yesterday,my dates say 7+4 but it put meforward 5 days to8+2, baby looked great. It did reassure me a bit but knowing my last bub was still fine up until 11+4 still has me worried. but at least I have 5 less days to wait until 12wks! I will findout today if I need progesterone or not. FX!

How is everyone today? Has anyone popped out yet? I know mineis just bloat but it doesnt usually go down just morphs into a baby belly but I am huge ( I do this every time from about 7wks) :hugs:


----------



## Vicvicx

Thats great news Pip :thumbup: Great that he scan will be sooner too!!
:dust:

Still no popping here, tho was the same last time. Lots of bloating too (maybe down to me using being pregnant as an excuse to eat everything I can get my hands on!!) :dohh:


----------



## BlueFairy

annmariecrisp please keep us updated on how you get on. Fx'd for you. I will be thinking of you tomorrow! xxx

pip101 great news for you! 

I've bought a pair of maternity jeans already because I've been so bloated and they are amazing! Highly recommend to everyone if you are feeling uncomfortable...you may as well get your monies worth for the 9 months of wearing them!


----------



## HopeNeverDies

AnnMarieCrisp -so sorry hun -you must be terrified.Everything crossed that all will be well on the scan tomorrow

BlueFairy - it is cruel to make you wait for the scan :growlmad: Why don't you try ringing the EPU and telling them you are worried? - tell them you've had bit of blood on wiping if you don't mind fibbing! Plus tell them you have had a m/c before - they should book an early scan for you. 

At least because I have had so many m/c's I have no problem getting an early scan. I am struggling to wait till I am 6+3 so can't imagine having to wait until you are 12 weeks! I am seeing my GP tomorrow and think he will do an early referral to obstetrician. And have blood test Friday to measure beta HCG and Progesterone level.


----------



## HopeNeverDies

Oops = posted b4 I finished (anyway I need 4 posts b4 I can get a signature!)

VicVicX - you're very close to me - just 4 days apart! Glad you have an early scan booked too 

Pip - congrats on your scan - and on getting your dates moved forward - that's great! 

All this talk of popping out - I am jealous -my tummy is far too fat! Probably won't look pregnant till I'm about 35 weeks - lol!! Gained quite a bit of weight with fertility treatments :-(

Anyone else got diarrhoea? - had it a few days now - not nice!

Goodnight all xx
Hope


----------



## repogirl813

good luck annamarie keep us posted!!!!


----------



## sequeena

Hello girls, I mc'd in 2009 :flower:


----------



## hippylittlej

Hope things go well Annmarie.

I am about to go and do another test to see if it has gone from 2-3 to 3+ on the indicator. I normally test with the first pee but woke early at 4am and totally forgot.


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi girls,
thanks for all your well wishes, well I had the scan and all it showed was my lining was 13mm which they said is quite thick and they said that I am too early to see anything else at the mo, I did find out that my progesterone is 38 which I have been told is quite good, I'm still spotting but now it's brown in colour....the person doing my scan said it showed no liquid and no bits in my uterus which normally indicates a miscarriage but that he wasn't that hopeful at this stage....I get my HCG results back tonight, that will be the one that decides it....if it's under 200 there's no chance I think if it's over that then we have hope.....so we'll see tonight....I'll update as soon as I know xxx Love Am xxx


----------



## repogirl813

annmariecrisp said:


> Hi girls,
> thanks for all your well wishes, well I had the scan and all it showed was my lining was 13mm which they said is quite thick and they said that I am too early to see anything else at the mo, I did find out that my progesterone is 38 which I have been told is quite good, I'm still spotting but now it's brown in colour....the person doing my scan said it showed no liquid and no bits in my uterus which normally indicates a miscarriage but that he wasn't that hopeful at this stage....I get my HCG results back tonight, that will be the one that decides it....if it's under 200 there's no chance I think if it's over that then we have hope.....so we'll see tonight....I'll update as soon as I know xxx Love Am xxx



AM, keep you head above water here!! 5 weeks is still very early and maybe they just werent looking close enough everything is soo small at this stage, you never know i am praying for you and my fx for a sticky bean!!!!


----------



## bbben

Hello ladies! I'm happy to find this forum so we can all share experiences. I had 2 miscarriages in 2004 and 2005. Ectopic on my 3rd 4 years ago. Now, I'm 6 weeks, 3 days pregnant by TVU. I am happy and concerned at the same time to know a heart beat was detected contrary to my 3 previous ones but it's at 71bpm. I was reading normal fetal heart rates and at the age of gestation it should be above 100. I am really worried. Has anyone had the same experience or more or less the same. Please share. Thank you.


----------



## binlidsrock

Aquarius24 said:


> I totally understand that blue. I had a mmc- blighted ovum- in sept before a natural mc. This was only detected at the dating scan. My body thought i was still pregnant and the gest sac continued to grow. I was walking around thinking I was pregnant all that time but I wasn't... So I defo need to have this scan for proof there is a baby! I hadn't really heard about missed mc before I had one, I just thought all is ok if there is no bleeding. Ohwell fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky! Xx

Same thing happened to me last July, I had no idea about MMC either and like you thought if there was no bleeding everything must be ok..Im 40 years old and this was my first pregnancy....its such a cruel act of nature...I found out at my 12 weeks scan that my baby had died at around 11 weeks. It was a nightmare. But Im now 17 weeks pregnant again and its been the longest 17 weeks of my life! Its so hard when you know what can happen to try and stay positive,but I just count every day as a blessing now, and thankfuly have support for the 'off days' I truly feel for all the ladies here who have suffered loss, only we can understand this journey, and Ihope we all have the best outcomes! Im also up for being a bump buddy! :flower:


----------



## Vicvicx

annmariecrisp said:


> Vicvicx said:
> 
> 
> Hey annmariecrisp - fingers firmly crossed for you sweetie :dust::dust:
> 
> hey thanks,
> congrats btw am really happy for you and wish you h and h pregnancy :)
> I will update in the morning with results of what the scan shows xxx fx'dClick to expand...

Hey annemaire - thats a great sign, been thinking about you all day and had my fx'd for you. Hopefully you will get hgc results soon and put your mind at rest xx


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi bbben and binlidsrock. Congrats on :bfp: ladies x

Sorry bbben can't help with the heartbeat question as I never heard a heartbeat. Not too sure what is should be. Did the midwife say anything about it when you had your scan?


----------



## annmariecrisp

Vicvicx said:


> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicvicx said:
> 
> 
> Hey annmariecrisp - fingers firmly crossed for you sweetie :dust::dust:
> 
> hey thanks,
> congrats btw am really happy for you and wish you h and h pregnancy :)
> I will update in the morning with results of what the scan shows xxx fx'dClick to expand...
> 
> Hey annemaire - thats a great sign, been thinking about you all day and had my fx'd for you. Hopefully you will get hgc results soon and put your mind at rest xxClick to expand...

Is it? I am so scared of that phone call......I am looking for a miracle.....My OH is going away at the weekend so if it's not the result I want then I'm going to be on my own all weekend and will be going through hell on my own :( I would be absolutely made up if my results are good.....just don't want to build myself up for a fall so am being cautious.
Not sure what to make of my progesterone levels....is 38 a good level?
thank you for thinking of me today and yeah lets pray for a miracle :)
Love Am xxx


----------



## Vicvicx

annmariecrisp said:


> Hi girls,
> thanks for all your well wishes, well I had the scan and all it showed was my lining was 13mm which they said is quite thick and they said that I am too early to see anything else at the mo, I did find out that my progesterone is 38 which I have been told is quite good, I'm still spotting but now it's brown in colour....the person doing my scan said it showed no liquid and no bits in my uterus which normally indicates a miscarriage but that he wasn't that hopeful at this stage....I get my HCG results back tonight, that will be the one that decides it....if it's under 200 there's no chance I think if it's over that then we have hope.....so we'll see tonight....I'll update as soon as I know xxx Love Am xxx

Sorry, I quoted the wrong one to start with :dohh: 

I took it that the 13mm lining was a good sign? I have read that between 8-13 is good. Over 15 or under 6 is not so good. Also (I have read again) that from conception to 12 weeks progesterone levels can be anywhere between 9-47 so yours sounds good too. Sorry this is all from things I have read and can't say anything from experience x


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi girls,
Thanks for all your support but I'm afraid it's bad news.....progesterone is down to 20 and hcg is only 150, have got to go back in 2 days just to check it's going down still and they are going to get me in for blood tests to try and figure out what is going wrong :( Just wanted to say you have all been an amazing support and I wish you all the best of luck with your pregnancies and I will keep an eye on the threads to see how you're getting on 
Lot's of love and hugs
Am xxxx:nope:


----------



## hippylittlej

Oh Annemarie I am so sorry :( I was just talking to my mum tonight telling her what was going on. I am gutted that it isn't good news. I hope they find out what is going on.
I am sorry you have to spend the weekend alone, I wish I lived nearer. Make sure you call a friend to come over and be with you.
Love and light Jen x


----------



## repogirl813

annmariecrisp said:


> Hi girls,
> Thanks for all your support but I'm afraid it's bad news.....progesterone is down to 20 and hcg is only 150, have got to go back in 2 days just to check it's going down still and they are going to get me in for blood tests to try and figure out what is going wrong :( Just wanted to say you have all been an amazing support and I wish you all the best of luck with your pregnancies and I will keep an eye on the threads to see how you're getting on
> Lot's of love and hugs
> Am xxxx:nope:



oh AM I am sooo very very sorry that you have to go through this I really do feel for you and if you ever need to talk just message me


----------



## bbben

Vicvicx said:


> Hi bbben and binlidsrock. Congrats on :bfp: ladies x
> 
> Sorry bbben can't help with the heartbeat question as I never heard a heartbeat. Not too sure what is should be. Did the midwife say anything about it when you had your scan?

HI Vicvix! THanks. I am hoping I can carry this to full term. My husband and I are very anxious to have a baby of our own. My OB just said Congratulations when she read the transV ultrasound result. I noticed that the fetal heart rate on the ultrasound was 71 so I started reading about it.. I am hoping and praying this is ok. Thanks a lot. It's good know that somebody cares... :happydance:


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi bbben. Everything will be fine, I'm sure if the doc's never said anything then there is nothing to worry about :thumbup:

Is it possible you may have been reading your own heartbeat? Prob a silly question but hey :haha:

These threads are great for questions, answers and general moans and worries. They are all a great bunch of ladies, like you say, it's nice to know someone cares x :winkwink:


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey AM, so sorry hun :hugs:

Takes things really easy over the next while and make sure you get some company. I always like to be on my own when upset but sometimes its good to have someone there even if you make them stay in another room or something x

You know we are here if you need a chat x :hugs:


----------



## BlueFairy

Hi AM,

I&#8217;m so sorry I didn&#8217;t reply to your post sooner, I&#8217;ve been really busy the past couple of days. 

I&#8217;m really sorry to hear your news :cry: I know how hard it is to go through something like this so please pm me if you want to chat. :hugs:

I hope you take the weekend as time to relax and come to terms with what has happened.

You will have your forever baby one day and I&#8217;m sure we&#8217;ll here good news from you soon. 

xxxxxx


----------



## repogirl813

good luck to all of you new moms going through this here! As for me all has been well so far just waiting til april when they do a sono!!!


----------



## BlueFairy

I'm waiting for my 12 week scan too on the 2nd April, I'm starting to get excited/terrified about it now.

I made it to 8 weeks so far today, the longest I've ever been pregnant :happy dance: and apart from the morning sickness and tummy pains because I've not pooped in days (tmi) everything seems to be going well. 
I've started using a Doppler just in case I can pick up a heart beat but nothing yet...still early days I know.

I have my blood tests a week tomorrow so that will break up the wait for the scan nicely. Plus I booked the blood test day off work so I can relax before my appointment and try not to worry about what the results might show. I think I will go for some retail therapy and chill.

I went to the hair dressers yesterday and it was so nice to get a head massage, hair cut and relax for the morning, I even went to the florist and bought myself a lovely bunch of flowers on the way home. I highly recommend it as great way to relax and feel a bit spoilt for a while...which is really what we should be doing for ourselves ladies. I mean the first trimester is so stressful, full of vomiting and worrying it must be the best time/excuse to pamper yourself. 

I hope everyone else is having a good weekend.

xxxx


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey Bluefairy - Well done on the 8 weeks!!! :wohoo:

Just wondering - are you not going to get an early reassurance scan done? I have one arranged at 8 weeks (3 weeks tom :yipee:). I just told them I was really worried due to previous mmc and couldn't wait until 12 weeks and they booked me in no probs.

We don't have any blood tests done up here tho, maybe that makes a difference?

Good idea on the retail therapy too, might just take you up on that :haha:


----------



## BlueFairy

Heya,

I asked for an early scan but my midwife said unless I bleed that I couldn't have one. Which I can understand as if there is nothing obviously wrong there is no reason for the early scan, but the reassurance would have been nice. 
I wouldn't want to lie and say I've bled either, I don't want to take the appointment away from someone else who is having real concerns, plus I would feel like I'm tempting fate or something. 

I will just have to sit it out and hope the next 3 weeks 5 days goes quickly enough for me. 

I'm have the early blood tests because I'm Rh- and they are doing some checks because of that. 

Roll on 12 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Vicvicx

Ah I see, I know what you mean about tempting fate x 

One of my friends works in a doctors surgery and she is now 14 weeks and already had 3 scans!! She was not worried at all, having two kids already but one of her colleagues arranged her to have extra scans anyway. It was good for her but like you say, it may have pushed someone else further down the list who needed them more n:growlmad:

When I had mmc and after D&C, the midwife told me to phone them straight away the next time I found out I was pregnant. 

I did and they were really great, I just mentioned how worried I was and the midwife said straight away that she would book me for an 8 week scan. I didn't even have to ask which was great.

My friend is also rh- and had no problems at all. She had to have some routine injections but it was no bother at all. :hugs:


----------



## BlueFairy

Heya Ladies,

I went to the doctors today because I&#8217;ve been having really bad cramps for the past couple of days. The cramping started to get worse today and I&#8217;m terrified something is going wrong. But the doctor told me to take some pain killers and sit it out. Basically because I&#8217;m not bleeding there is nothing he&#8217;s going to do for me. 
Obviously I&#8217;m happy I&#8217;m not bleeding but a scan for reassurance would have been nice. I&#8217;m really scared something is going wrong. :cry:


----------



## Vicvicx

Sorry to hear you are having cramps but glad no bleeding :thumbup:

You would have thought that they would have sorted a scan for you, if only to put your mind at rest ggrrr :growlmad:

I know you don't want to temp fate and everything and you know best but I would contact your early pregnancy assessment unit at the hospital direct. They will probably be a lot more helpful than the doctors. 

You know how you feel best so if you feel you are fine then good but if you are worried at all, get onto them. They provide a service and you are more than entitled to use it x 

Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## pip101

I would definitely push for a scan- just to reassure yourself! Surely you can get one somewhere? I hope they do- and fx its just your uterus stretching!
let us know how you get on! xx


----------



## Amberks8

Hello everyone! Well, I read the posts all the way back from the first, so I feel like I know you all :)

As you can see in my signature, I had a miscarriage, at week 6 last March. TTC since then with no luck, and FINALLY got my BFP this cycle.

This has been so difficult...Every time I wipe I pray that I wont see blood. After a miscarriage, it really is hard to have faith that everything will be okay.

How is everyone doing???


----------



## pip101

Hey Welcome!! Congrats on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!I am still the same- if I get a lot of cm I am always worried its blood! I am hoping the fear will ease next tri! wishing you a h&h 9mths!


----------



## hippylittlej

I am getting cramps at the moment but nothing I can do about it and so I am choosing to stay positive. It could be anything and unless I see any blood no point worrying.

I am becoming far more calm and trusting that what will be will be and I am fed up of not enjoying this pregnancy and so I have decided to just get on with it. 
The midwife said I have no reason to not have a healthy pregnancy and that if for any reason something was to happen it was nothing I did or didn't do and nothing I could do to stop it. 

I understand why we all worry, I know how it feels to lose a baby but I think if I worry about it all the time I am going to stress myself out which is unhealthy. 

I hope that everyone starts to feel a little more positive, I know it is difficult though.


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi Hippy and welcome :hugs:

Know exactly how you feel about cramps and looking for blood all the time. It's sooo hard to relax into the pregnancy when you have had a bad experience before :shrug:

People always say to me, its nature, your body will do what it is supposed to. And while that may be true, I wish our bodies would cut us some slack sometimes!!

Anyway, can't wait until 8 week scan, two weeks on Monday for some reassurance x


----------



## Amberks8

Hippy - With my son, I had AF like cramps throughout the who first trimester. Dr. said cramps with no bleeding are simply from your uterus expanding in preparation for the next 9 months. So, really, if you think of it like that, cramps are good! Just as long as they are not severe pain, or with bleeding.

We can get through this! :) Cant wait until we are all out of the first trimester and CONFIDENT that our babies are healthy and on their way!


----------



## BlueFairy

Hi Ladies and welcome Amberks.

The cramping I had we really bad but thankfully it has stopped now and no bleeding so far so I hope everything is ok.

Made it to 9 weeks today :cloud9: with all my blood tests etc tomorrow. This is the longest I've been pregnant and I'm so grateful for each day that comes. 

I still check for blood every time I go to the loo and I think I always will. 

It getting harder not to tell people as time goes on...I feel like my abdomen is hardening a little now and I soon might start showing a little...but I'll probably just look fat or something :shrug: But not telling my close family is so hard. 

3 weeks until scan day...my husband told me yesterday how scared he was about not seeing the baby again...it was nice for him to share his feelings with me and I appreciated it but somehow knowing he shares the same fears makes me worry even more about the scan...I'm such a typical woman....want my husband to share but I don't like it when he does if he doesn't say the right thing :haha:


----------



## Vicvicx

Yeah for nine weeks :yipee: Gald you cramp0s have stopped xx

Know what you mean about hubby's!! It's like they don't know where to put themselves sometimes :dohh:

My DH is the most negative person I have ever met. He is like that with every day things, not just pregnancy. It is really draining sometimes as I am quite a positive person (tho at the same time always prepare for the worst then anything else is a bonus) :haha:

We have friends that have mc and the first time round, it was as if he had already decided that thats what would happen to us. Fair enough, he was right but it almost feels like he is un-supportive sometimes. I find it hard to get excited only for him to put a dampner on it. I know he is being realistic but sometimes it would be nice for him to be more positive :dohh:


----------



## BlueFairy

Yes I'm like you quite a positive person but also prepared for the worst in a way. To be honest what ever hubby says I'm going to be puking with fear for another mmc. :sick:

I should cut hubby some slack...poor guy having to bring me water when I'm puking in the loo, doing all the cooking for me to decide I don't want it, dealing with all my mood swings, having to look after the house and dog because I'm so exhausted all the time and then spending the evenings alone because I've gone to bed at 9o'clock....he's a saint really! He's going to be a great dad.


----------



## BlueFairy

Just had my bloods taken today by the m/w....only 2 weeks until scan day! :happydance:


----------



## Vicvicx

Thats great. I am booked in for an 8 week scan on the 28th so probably same day as yours. Can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## Amberks8

BlueFairy! I hope your bloods look great to keep you optimistic until your scan :)

I get my 6 1/2 week scan on Friday. Since I had fertility treatments they will look for a heartbeat then.

Cant wait!


----------



## BlueFairy

wow you guys are so lucky to have early scans...I hope you both have great scans!
Can't wait for mine!

I will be calling the docs on Thursday to find out about my bloods. 
I've been having really bad dizzy spells and blacking out recently (probably because of the lack of food I've been having) but it will be interesting to see if the blood test show if I'm slightly anaemic or something like that.


----------



## Amberks8

Okay...so I saw the most beautiful sight ever today. A little tiny blinking heart on a pea sized white speck. I cried my eyes out!!!! 

Really, I feel so much better. He/she is measuring the exact right size. I go back in 2 weeks but now that I am passed where I miscarried last time, I feel so much better. I really feel pregnant now, and not afraid to celebrate. 

Bluefairy - How were your blood levels?


----------



## repogirl813

I got to see my little blobs heart yesterday it was 128 at 6 weeks and 6 days


----------



## Amberks8

Repo - YEAH! Mine was 124 at 6 weeks 3 days :)


----------



## Vicvicx

Amberks8 said:


> Okay...so I saw the most beautiful sight ever today. A little tiny blinking heart on a pea sized white speck. I cried my eyes out!!!!
> 
> Really, I feel so much better. He/she is measuring the exact right size. I go back in 2 weeks but now that I am passed where I miscarried last time, I feel so much better. I really feel pregnant now, and not afraid to celebrate.
> 
> Bluefairy - How were your blood levels?

Yey!!! Well done, thats soooo great :happydance:

Didn't know ho to do a double quote but Yey!! :happydance: for you too repo, I'm so happy for you both. 

I have got my scan next Monday and absolutely terrified. Sounds silly but I have almost tried to forget that I'm pregnant as every time I do think about it, I think i may have had a mmc again. :shrug:

I have the same symptoms as last time (tired and sore bbs only) wish I had more as it would make me feel better.

Anyway, well done ladies :thumbup:


----------



## BlueFairy

Fantastic news guys it's really great to hear your good news! :happydance:

My bloods are all good which is a positive sign and 2 weeks until my 12 week scan and I will hopefully find out everything is ok...can't wait.


----------



## repogirl813

great news on the bloods blue fairy that's aqsome I hope this 2 weeks flies by for u


----------



## hippylittlej

Great news on the scans. I don;t have mine until the 11th April but can't wait. As I said to my mum last night I am just taking it day by day, not worrying and waiting to hit the 12 week mark.


----------



## BlueFairy

I agree with you...just taking it one day at a time and hoping for the best really. Everyday that passes is a step closer to having my baby and the family I've always wanted.


----------



## HopeAlways

I just got my :bfp: this morning and it was a complete surprise!!!! I had a miscarriage in December and we went back to TTC after one normal cycle. They all ended in :bfn: and I was devastated. We decided to take a break for one month and BAMMM :bfp: this morning. I wasn't even going to test this month but the last few days I've had sore boobs, mild nausea and extreme fatigue. I am extremely nervous since the miscarriage in December. It was a missed miscarriage and the MD said she couldn't find an exact reason. It was just "one of those things" she said. Here we are again and I am so AFRAID but trying to enjoy every second. Ofcourse there are always risks but if we live our lives afraid, we will miss everything. Good luck to everyone and a truly wish all of us a health & happy 9 months!!!!


----------



## BlueFairy

Wow congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance:

Please keep us updated with your progress!

I'd had a mmc previously so I've been through the same thing. Took me a little longer to get pregnant again so well done you!

Blue xxx


----------



## pip101

congrats HopeAlways! Hope the bean stays safe and sticky. I've been there too am in week 11 now which is the one I mc my last bub....but surprising not too worried, have had no spotting or anything like last time...FX!!!!!!!


----------



## HopeAlways

Good luck girls! Hopefully we all have healthy & happy 9 months. :winkwink:


----------



## BlueFairy

Heya I've made it to 11 weeks not too! I've not had any spotting or anything so far so fx'd everything is ok :happydance:
Although I just had sex for the first time since getting pregnant and I'm feeling really worried now that I will bleed or something and I'd feel very guilty if that happened. I didn't have any cramping afterwards which was awesome. In my last pregnancy every time i had sex I bleed and cramped really bad and I felt like that had caused my mc, so you can see why I would be worried about it.


----------



## pip101

I am a bit the same BlueFairy, I think we've probably dtd only a handful of times since my bfp...I never had any cramping or anything last time - just think all that ummmm pounding cant be good for bubs...hehehe! That and I am so tired its the last thing I want at bed time!
I am 11+3 today....am feeling good, no spotting or anything but every niggle still gets me a bit worried. roll on the 6th for my scan! xx


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey guys, hope everyone is doing well :hi:

Well, I had an early scan this morning and everything looks good so far. Got to see the heartbeat and gummy bear measured about 7+2 so seems to be right on track!!! :happydance::happydance:

I was sooo nervous and really thought it would be bad news again. The midwife seemed to take forever but finally said it was good news :cloud9:


----------



## BlueFairy

Congrats Vicvicx great news on your scan! It must be such a relief to know everything is ok. 

Pip101 &#8211; I have my scan on the 6th April too!!!! :happydance: only 8.5 days until scan day! My appointment is at 2pm when is yours? 

I&#8217;ve been to tired, sick and bloated too, to be completely honest but the last few days I&#8217;ve been uber horny! I can&#8217;t stop thinking about :sex: but I&#8217;ve been too scared to do anything at all (poor husband being neglected!) But no bleeding or cramping at all so I hope that&#8217;s all a good sign. 

My sickness has started to calm down a little&#8230;it&#8217;s been 1.5 days since I was last sick which feels awesome, although the nausea is still there. I hope this is a start of things calming down for the second trimester! 

One thing I have noticed is my abdomen is starting to poke out and all my baggy jeans are looking and feeling a bit tight. Although I&#8217;ve not gained any weight yet I think keeping this baby a secret is going to get harder and I think it&#8217;s starting to show!


----------



## pip101

bluefairy...my scan is at 2pm too, funny!!!!!!!! but out time changes in the w/end so I'll be 11hrs ahead of you (NZ time!) i think 2pm is a great time! 
11+4 today...the day I started bleeding with my last bub and all is well, i feel great, have been taking it a bit easier this week just in case!


----------



## BlueFairy

That's so cool! even though the time difference etc but hey. 

I know what you mean I lost at 5 weeks last time but didn't find out until 7 weeks so from 5-7 weeks this time I was really aware of everything i was doing, taking things easy. After that time though I have slowly started to feel a bit more positive. 

Let me know how you get on at the scan....and I'll let you know how I get on. 

...our edd might turn out the same too which would be awesome.


----------



## hippylittlej

so made it this far which is great. I don't have my scan until the 11th April but not long now. I hope your scans go well ladies :) not long now.


----------



## pip101

hippylittlej said:


> so made it this far which is great. I don't have my scan until the 11th April but not long now. I hope your scans go well ladies :) not long now.

Yay...youre going well! Not long now till that 3 mth mark! 
I am 12wks today...yipppeeeeeeeeeeee. My mum wants to tell people now but I am making her wait until after the scan, meanie-me! 5 sleep to go! Cannot wait, except for the full bladder bit because I get carsick when I'm preggers and our road is very windy, and vomiting with a full bladder can be not very good...trust me I know! Hahaha, the joys of pregnancy!
Am also booked in for a 1hr massage after my scan, bliss!!!! A friend does it and when I was first pregnant she was massaging my feet and up beside my ankles was really tender and she said it was my uterus....made her stop massaging that bit quickly! how strange the connection between feet and your body though!
Hope you ladies are all doing great! xx


----------



## hippylittlej

Pip I go for reflexology nearly every week and I am also a qualified to practise it, I have to say what the feet can tell you is amazing. I can look at peoples feet and spot problem areas without even touching them yet.

Yeah for reaching the 12 week mark. :)


----------



## pip101

I LOVE reflexology!! Used to get it done when I visit the in-laws in Scotland and I feel so good afterwards! Did you use it when ttc??


----------



## hippylittlej

I have never stopped using reflexology, I have gone nearly every two weeks for about 10 years. I didn't use it specifically while TTC as I just continued as normal. 
I have had afew weeks break while in the first 12 weeks and dropped to just three sessions so far as I didn't want to cause any possible problems.


----------



## BlueFairy

Yay I reached 12 weeks today...a mile stone I never thought possible! :yipee:

Only 4 days until scan day! So scared :sad1: I hope my little bean is ok there there!


----------



## InsaneKumquat

BlueFairy said:


> Yay I reached 12 weeks today...a mile stone I never thought possible! :yipee:
> 
> Only 4 days until scan day! So scared :sad1: I hope my little bean is ok there there!

So excited for you! The 12 week marker is huge! fx'd that your scan goes great :flower:


----------



## hippylittlej

Yeah for 12 weeks, I hope the scan goes well.


----------



## pip101

congrats bluefairy! that is great...roll on that scan date!!!!


----------



## BlueFairy

Scan day tomorrow! 

I've booked the day off work so I have time to relax before hand. 

Good luck with everything! I will be thinking of you pip101.


----------



## Vicvicx

Good luck for tomorrow pip and blue :hugs:


----------



## hippylittlej

Oh I hope the scan goes well Blue. I have five more days to wait and running out of patience.


----------



## BlueFairy

4 hours until scan time.....eeeek! I'm so nervous I think I might actually start bouncing off the walls until I can go.


----------



## hippylittlej

How did it go Blue?


----------



## BlueFairy

Heya,

It went really well...my little bean was jumping around like mad. We saw it's little face, arms, legs and heart...it was amazing. 

Now I can't wait to start telling people!


----------



## Vicvicx

Congratulations blue, thats amazing news :happydance:

Really happy for you chick xx :hugs:


----------



## pip101

I feel like a huge weight has finally been lifted! My scan was amazing, bub was kicking and jumping and didnt stop..(I am sure my other 2 didnt wriggle that much!).meant it took half an hr to get what she needed....such a relief and it put bub at 13wks....perfect!
Yay Blue...glad yours went well too! Now you can relax a bit and really enjoy this journey!
Whos next for a scan??


----------



## BlueFairy

Congrats Pip101...that's great news!

My bean was jumping all over the place too. They couldn't do the downs testing because the bean was moving around too much!

YAY...I'm so happy for both of us...it's been an awesome day!


----------



## hippylittlej

So happy for you guys. I so hope mine goes that well on Monday.


----------



## BlueFairy

thanks hippylittlej,

I'm sure yours will go well :happydance: I think if anything was wrong you would found out about it by now...12 weeks is a long time to go without your body telling you something was wrong! :thumbup:

Try and stay positive and also try not to cry as much as I did when I saw everything is ok because through misty eyes you can't see the scan images very well :haha:

Let us know how you get on!

And pip101...we want to see some pictures of your little one too! :cloud9:


----------



## Vicvicx

Congrats to you too Pip :happydance:

Time for you two ladies to relax a little and start to really enjoy your little beans :hugs:


----------



## HopeAlways

BlueFairy said:


> Heya,
> 
> It went really well...my little bean was jumping around like mad. We saw it's little face, arms, legs and heart...it was amazing.
> 
> Now I can't wait to start telling people!

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## pip101

Hey Hippylittlej...I am sure yours will be fine....I love seeing the scans! Then you can relax and ENJOY!
Bluefairy- mine was the same, took the lady half an hr to get the measurement and I had to roll over and go pee and walk around...it was being naughty!
You would think after 2 full pregnancies that the exxcitement of scans etc would wane but it so doesnt at all, I get teary still!
Hope everyone else is going great too!


----------



## hippylittlej

I am sure it will be fine which is why I wanted to wait until 12 weeks but I guess after a loss you never quite relax the same way others do.


----------



## HopeAlways

My first appointment is in 10 days and I can't wait. Ofcourse I am really nervous and praying everything is ok. Our last baby passed around 8 weeks so the next few weeks are going to be stressful for us. Last time I had bleeding around 5 weeks and so far everything is going well this time around. Plus my symptoms are more pronounced which I am taking as a good thing. I have never been so happy to have nausea....haha!! I plan to get a doppler once we can hear the heartbeat. That will definitely ease my stress. Good luck girls!!


----------



## pip101

How are you all ladies?? Hope evryone is enjoying themselves...and the nausea HopeAlways!! I am 14wks tomorrow, feel like I can finally relax now- we have told nearly everyone now and they were all great about it.


----------



## Vicvicx

Hi ladies :hi: How are we all??

How did you get on at your scan Hippylittlej? 

Happy 14 weeks Pip :happydance:

I managed to find twiglets heartbeat on my doppler on Sunday :cloud9:.
I was soooo relieved as my symptoms (not that I had many) were starting to fade and I was starting to worry again :dohh:

Anyway, all seems well. I have a private scan booked for Thursday so can't wait for that.


----------



## pip101

Vicvicx said:


> Hi ladies :hi: How are we all??
> 
> How did you get on at your scan Hippylittlej?
> 
> Happy 14 weeks Pip :happydance:
> 
> I managed to find twiglets heartbeat on my doppler on Sunday :cloud9:.
> I was soooo relieved as my symptoms (not that I had many) were starting to fade and I was starting to worry again :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, all seems well. I have a private scan booked for Thursday so can't wait for that.

GL for your scan! having the doppler must be very reassuring..have often wondered about getting one too!


----------



## hippylittlej

Scan went fine. I just wish I had been given longer to look at the baby and they had taken more time trying to get a good picture, but hey ho. I think we are going to book a private scan for around the 16 week mark. 

Yeah for second Trimester, I have a small delay in getting to that point as my dates have changed slightly.


----------



## Vicvicx

Yay for a good scan hippy :yipee:

Def worth getting a doppler Pip. Don't get me wrong, it is frustrating and sometimes worrying if you can't find the heartbeat but as long as you can handle that, def get one.

As I said, I was starting to worry again but finding it put me at ease. (I had booked the private scan prior to this or probably wouldn't have bothered as that was reassuring enough) :dohh:


----------



## BlueFairy

Yay well done on the scan hippylittlej....great news!

Pip I have a Doppler too...bought it off Amazon pretty cheap and it's awesome...hearing beans heartbeat is amazing...especially as they don't let you hear it at the scan.

I found out a friend of mine is due on exactly the same day after I announced my pregnancy to the world and it's been so much fun comparing notes etc...mainly giggling about how much of a mega bitch we're being to our husbands...poor guys!

Hope you are all well. xxxxx


----------



## HopeAlways

Congrats girls. All good news.

An update about me: Today I developed some spotting. It happened right before a big presentation at work. I was freaking out. I called my MD office and they told me to come in to meet with one of the NP's. I ended up seeing both NP's and they couldn't have been sweeter. They definitely found the baby and the HEARTBEAT!!! We saw it beating and it was awesome. However, the happy mood changed when they found a subchorionic hemorrhage. Both NP's didn't seem too upset about it. They actually said they see these alot and most dissolve or absorb on their own. However if it gets large enough it can cause the placenta to completely detach from the uterine wall causing a miscarriage. I am so scared b/c of our last mc in December. The NP's told me to take it easy and enjoy this time b/c the baby looks healthy. I still have my scheduled appt with my MD on Monday. The NP's said they would see me again anytime if I would like a reassuring ultrasound. I scheduled a appt with them in 3 weeks which should be around 9 weeks into my pregnancy. With my mc the baby died at 8 weeks so this extra appt will help ease my anxiety and check on the bleed. So we are excited but yet still very nervous. There is obviously an increased change of miscarriage with a bleed so I pray it will all work out. Please keep us in your prayers. Thanks!


----------



## hippylittlej

I hope that things go well Hope, it sucks that you have something else to worry about, but great news about the heartbeat and baby looking good.


----------



## Vicvicx

Hey hopealways, sorry to hear about the added complication but on the other hand :yipee::wohoo: for a great scan and heartbeat :hugs:


----------



## pip101

Hope- I have evrything crossed that it just goes away! I am sure it will be fine and that 9wk scan will be awesome!
Hippy- yay for the scan...shame you didnt get to see too much but at least it's there and doing great! YAY
Am supposed to see my mw next week.....and it got me thinking that it seems like just yesterday I saw here so time must be speeding up for me, so my next visit after this one I'll be 19wks..nearly halfway..omg.....I know I'm getting ahead of myself but it got me really excited for a bit! hehe!
Hope you're all good ladies! xx


----------



## HopeAlways

Thanks girls! I still have my regular appointment with the doctor on Monday so I am sure she will do another ultrasound. That is definitely reassuring. The spotting only lasted under an hour with nothing suspicious today. Just normal nausea, sore boobs and fatigue----never thought I would be happier to feel like this. Fingers crossed the hemorrhage resolves on its own.


----------



## Vicvicx

Hopealways - Monday will be here before you know it and you will come out the doc's with a big huge smile on your face :hugs:

Pip - my goodness 19 weeks??? Wow :thumbup:

I had a private scan yesterday and all is looking fab. Heartbeat was 182 bpm which I thought was fast but they said bubs was sooo active, it was fine. Have a peek :cloud9: 

https://youtu.be/EODSHyHT5XA

https://youtu.be/k9NTY-r3vFw


----------



## pip101

Yay that is a brilliant heart rate (this bean was 186 when I had my scan at 7+4....go 180-s!)

Vicvicx- not 19 wks just yet...I am just over 14now...but I see the mw next week..then in another month!


----------



## Vicvicx

pip101 said:


> Yay that is a brilliant heart rate (this bean was 186 when I had my scan at 7+4....go 180-s!)
> 
> Vicvicx- not 19 wks just yet...I am just over 14now...but I see the mw next week..then in another month!

Ahh, I was wondering!! :dohh:

Well 14 is good too, at least past the magical 12 weeks. Its soooo exciting :happydance:


----------



## HopeAlways

I have my appt this afternoon and I am really nervous. I have been trying to take it easy since last wednesday. I haven't had anymore spotting. I am hoping the bleed is reabsorbing or my MD has a plan. We are moving into our new house this friday. The stress of not being able to pack and move boxes is driving me crazy. But I know it's all for the best. Hopefully my DH and friends can help finish packing and moving this week. I don't care about the unpacking as much as the packing.


----------



## pip101

good luck with the appt...I hope it goes well for you! Keep us updated! xx


----------



## HopeAlways

Bad news after today's appointment. The baby measured at only 6 weeks ( I should be 7) and we couldn't see a heartbeat. They moved me to a more sensitive ultrasound machine and they found a second yolk sac. They think it was identical twins that didn't develop correctly. So we lost more of our angels, this time possibly 2. We are crushed and I truly don't know I will get through this again. I decided to schedule a d&c for tomorrow so they could save the tissue. After today's appt our MD sent us both for genetic blood testing. 2 miscarriages in 4 months is not good. I hope we get answers but afraid our genes just don't mesh well. My lifelong fear of never having children is coming true. I can't begin to describe our devastation.

I just pray the rest of you girls have successful pregnancies. NO ONE deserves this, EVER!!


----------



## hippylittlej

Oh Hope that is so sad. However, it can be normal to be a few weeks behind where you thought you were and at 6 weeks there isn't always a heartbeat visible. Can you not get them to check your HGC levels and make sure that their is no chance of this pregnancy prior to the D&C?

So sorry for you though it really sucks ass, I hope you get your answers.


----------



## HopeAlways

There was no questions as to when my last AF was. There was a clear and healthy heartbeat at my appointment last week. I measured 6w1d than but I should have been 6w5d. Yesterday I still measured 6w1d with no growth or heartbeat. Plus they found the double yolk sak which never ends well. My OB has never seen that before. Her sonographer has experienced it before so she knows the results which are always a miscarriage. I am just devastated. I am afraid the genetic testing will show that our genes just don't mesh well. We will never be able to have our own children which is my worst nightmare come true. I truly don't understand what we did to deserve any of this. I wouldn't wish this pain and suffering on ANYONE. It's too much to bare. I don't know how I will make it through. I can't sleep knowing the d&c is in a few hours. I still have sore boobs and some abdominal fullness but the nausea is completely gone, The symptoms are fading..........I just can't do this again. Why does such a horrible thing happen?????????


----------



## hippylittlej

It just sucks :( There is a lot they can do these days, I wouldn't give up hope until they have run some tests and found out what is going on. I know someone who miscarried every boy she got pregnant with and yet has three girls now. They had to select eggs based on gender.


----------



## BlueFairy

Hope I'm so sorry to read your sad news. :cry:
I hope your d&c tomorrow goes well for you...I wouldn't want you to suffer any more than you are already. :hugs:
Please look after yourself and get as much help as you can to find out what's going on. 
Two mc's are still fairly common and doesn't mean you can't have children. 
I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. xxxxxx


----------



## pip101

HOPE...I am very very sorry! Life is so unfair sometimes, no one ever deserves to go thru this and it truly sux that you've had to twice! But I agree with BlueFairy that 2mc doesnt mean you wont go on to have children in the future- plenty of us have been there too and please know we are all thinking of you! 
Please stay strong and positive- you will get your forever baby! xx


----------



## BlueFairy

Hello Lovely bump buddies...long time no posts.

How are we all doing?

I have my 20 week scan booked for the 3rd June..Can't wait to see if I'm having a boy or girl. Is anyone else planning to find out or are you keeping it as a suprise?

xxx


----------



## pip101

Hey!June 3rd will be here in no time! I have mine booked for the 27th May- yay I cant wait! Hubby is heading home to Scotland on the 31st so its just in time!We are leaving it to a surprise again,although when DD1 keeps asking about it I wonder if we should find out...but only 22 and a bit weeks to go until we can see for ourselves! YIPPPEEEE!
I am also curious to see where the placenta is sitting- my mw thinks its on the front wall- and I'm thinking that will stop a lot of the big kicks I got the last times.....anyone had this before??
hope everyone is doing well!xx


----------



## hippylittlej

My 20 week scan is booked for 6th June. I am going to keep it a surprise. I want the 'it's a ....' moment. 

I am currently trying to decide when I want to finish work. I am thinking the end of September but not sure if I can still work in the nursery by that stage. It is hard work now let alone towards the end.


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi girls,
It's so good to see you are doing well, you were such a great support to me when I had my mc in March and am very cautiously back here again.....here's what has happened....I hope someone can give me a little guidance, thanks sooooo much in advance.
Here goes:
I was due to have my first proper AF on 1st May after MC which was 7th March (had 3 day bleed on April 3rd, but cycle still a bit messed up). On May 5th I started spotting and then had a heavier bleed on the 7th for 1 day, then it stopped on the 8th, Because I was late (if my dates were correct) I did hpt's every day from 1st-5th but all negative, today my boobs were hurting and I felt really tired and a bit nauseous this morning I thought on the off chance I'd do a test when I got home from work as I had one left....this was the result....pic is my avatar as don't know how else to put a picture on here....what do you think?? Pregnant or not? Please help me try and suss this out....xxx thanks girls xxx


----------



## repogirl813

ohh annamarie I wish I could help here even though I see the line, I am not a fan of blue test lines because of them being famous as evap lines, I really hope for you it's a positive and will keep my fx for you


----------



## annmariecrisp

thanks so much, I really hope it is too, it did come up within 2 minutes the line and I didn't do the test until 5pm this eve so I will try with FMU tomorrow and with a pink test and re submit a new pic! FX'd xxx:flower:


----------



## pip101

Annamarie-GL!!! I have everything crossed for you! Ihope the next one is darker!
I am lucky since we are on a farm I dont have to do the 9-5 thing....saying that-sometimes its 5-10 hehehe. we will be busy with cows calving and ewes lambing then but I have family all around so theyre great to help if Ineed it.
Just remember babies do come early sometimes!!!!


----------



## BlueFairy

annmarie looks like a positive test to me! I hope when you do another test you'll have the confirmation you want. :thumbup:
Let us know how you get on and hopefully you'll be joining us all on the journey again. :happydance:

Can't wait for my 20 week scan now....it seems so far away but I know time will fly by. I really don't care if baby is a boy or girl I just want to know it's growing well etc. 

I had my down syndrome test results back last week, after a nerve wracking wait we got a 1 in 30,000 risk which is brilliant news. I wish I'd not had the bloody test done in the end because it's just another thing to worry about and there is no way personally I would have terminated the pregnancy at this stage..not after feeling baby move, hearing the heartbeat and seeing it on the scan, so I was relieved to get the good news and not have to face that trauma. 

Does anyone else think sometimes they do too many tests these days which just make you worry about what could happen instead of just enjoying being pregnant?


----------



## Ms_Cobear

Hello all,

I'm new to the site and new to being pregnant again. 

I mc'd December 09 at 12 weeks, and now i'm feeling pretty scared. Part of me is desperate to be excited but I'm trying to keep everything in check as it is so early still.


----------



## BlueFairy

Hi Ms Cobear,

How many weeks pregnant are you now? 

I know what you mean, I found it hard to stop myself from getting too excited especially when that 12 week scan seems so far away. 
I'm 18 weeks now and still worried something could go wrong and I almost feel like it's all a dream sometimes but try not to spend all your time pregnant worrying about what might happen. 
Try and think positively and enjoy your little bean whilst you have them...soon your bean will be a beautiful baby in your arms. 

We're here for support/ questions if you have them. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## repogirl813

anna marie, haven't heard back from you did you do another test?


----------



## hippylittlej

I was going to ask this ^^^
I had my 16 week appointment today, the midwife was horrible and I hope I never get her again.

I have my 20 week scan booked for the 6th June and looking forward to it.


----------



## pip101

do younot have the same mw for the whole pregnancy? I would hate to get one I didnt like and totally respect/trust for the birth!I have had the same independent mw for all my pregnancies- she is the best!
Annemarie-how are yougoing???UPDATE!!!!!!
less than 2 wks until my 20wk scan- I cant wait! and I agree they do too many tests and scans etc but then I do love the scans! I think theres a bit too much intervention in pregnancy and birth and women get treated more 
like they have an illness mostof the time instead of being celebrated for the miracle growing inside them. In saying that-it is the 'intervention' that has saved2of my babies from mc-ing! but I do think there is atime and place for it!


----------



## BlueFairy

Morning Ladies,

Today is the day of my 20 week scan...it's this afternoon so I have a bit of a wait lol.

I've been on count down for the last couple of weeks and finally it's here. 

I've got my sisters, mum and mum-in-law, gran and sisters-in-law coming over tomorrow for a mini baby shower type thing where I'm going to announce the gender of the baby (hopefully they will be able to see it) 
We're having an afternoon tea so I'm going to bake some cupcakes and fill them with either pink or blue icing so when they bite into them the sex will be revealed.

looking forward to a great few days and I can't wait!

I just wish these bloody ligament cramps would ease off a bit so I can move without being in pain...they're so annoying and uncomfortable.


----------



## pip101

Yay Bluefairy- I hope the wait wasnt too bad! And yay 20WKS!!!!!!!! on the downhill from there! and the sex is........??????
My scan went well-put the bub 9 days ahead but I am sure it'll come when it's ready! Didnt find out the sex but had the perfect opportunity! 
hope everyone else is going great!!!


----------



## BlueFairy

The scan went amazingly well...baby is developing well so I'm uber chuffed.

And baby is
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:pink: team pink...I'm having a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## pip101

YAY!! little girls are the best...(I only have girls so far!) awesome news!


----------



## BlueFairy

Thanks for your excitement pips...I revealed it to my family today and it was really lovely. 
I painted a t-shirt which said my name is....... and once everyone arrived I took off my cardigan and revealed the babies name on the back....it was lovely!

Glad your scan went well too...9 days ahead is great...that step closer to having baby here which is so exciting. 

Funny to think after the 20 week scan the next time we will see our babies will be face to face...I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## pip101

Yay I know! I get excited thinking about it already! A good friend just had her baby (we were due the same time before mc) and holding him made me really want to meet my new bundle! Can I ask what name you chose?we are still way off agreeing on anything- especially boys names!


----------



## pinky ducks

hi every 1 ..i have a 4 year old boy ..i had a miscarriage 23 wks agao ..i am pregnant 12 wks tom..i am so worried every day that its gonna happen again :o( i have my scan next wk and im sooooo worried there is gona be something wrong :o( every little twinge i get i think OH MY GOD ..and think the worst ...its gona be a long 7 months of worry :o( does any 1 else feel the same as me ..i would love to hear from you xxxx


----------



## BlueFairy

Welcome pinky...Congrats on your pregnancy! :happydance:

Totally 100% know what you're talking about. Just try and stay positive :thumbup: and enjoy the pregnancy as much as you can, just be grateful of every day you have with your new little bean and the months will fly by :plane:

I've been having really bad cramps the past 3/4 days and I still worry something is wrong (even though I had a scan to confirm it's all ok!) and I'm 5 months in now so that worry doesn't go I'm afraid...but once you reach different miles stones of the pregnancy it does relax you a little...like the 12 week scan, 20 week scan and 24 weeks being viable....I'm currently counting the days to my 24 weeks. 

Pips we've chosen Scarlett for a first name as it's my nan's maiden name so it was nice to carry a family name forward. Her middle name will be Lily because that's my husbands and my other nan's first names. So she will be called Scarlett Lily. It was an easy one for us to choose because they're family names. 
...I've spent my morning looking at baby clothes online now I know it's a girl...trying to avoid buying pink though, it's just too obvious.


----------



## pinky ducks

i had a mc 23 wks ago ..i am now 12 wks ..i had a scan at 6 wks as i had pain again..im dreading my 12 wks incase any thing wrong ..every 1 telling me to be positive but its so hard as you all prob no..i have a 4 year old already and i told him i was pregnant again he is so happy ..fingers crossed its ok..i feel so blessed to have got to 12 wks ..gd luck to every 1 :o)xx


----------



## pip101

Yay Pinky congrats!!! I agree- you never totally stop worrying but as each stage passes you relax a little...but I am still a little guilty of checking the loo paper and I am 21wks now! hehe But hopefully thr time will zoom past for you now and the u/s will be great!


----------



## pip101

OOps forgot- Scarlett is lovely!!! Really beautiful name! I wish we could decide on something!


----------



## BlueFairy

Pinky I remember how nervous I was going for the 12 week scan. I felt the same for my 20 week scan last week, just worried that something was wrong with baby. 
When the lady did the scan at 12 weeks as soon as I saw baby I cried, she thought something was wrong with me but I was just so relieved and happy to see her and see everything was ok this time. I had a mmc previously so I was so scared the same thing had happened again.

I will be thinking of you and please let us know how you get on.

Pips- thanks, have you got a few names in mind?


----------



## hippylittlej

20 week scan time today, I don't want to know the sex but want to make sure baby is fine.

Pinky you are feeling just how we all did waiting for the 12 week scan and the 20 week scan. I hope you can try to feel positive a little but it is hard.


----------



## pinky ducks

thanks every 1 ..its so nice to talk to people that no how im feeling xx hope you all have a nice day .. :o)


----------



## BlueFairy

hippylittlej- How did your scan go? Hope everything went well!


----------



## hippylittlej

Scan went really well, baby wouldn't sit still and so they had to chase her around my tummy to get all the measurements. :)


----------



## pip101

awesome Hippy!!!!! 
My bub has been super active lately...and I can feel it lots from the outside which I was told would take ages since my placenta is on the front......but it is all go now


----------



## pinky ducks

i mcd and am now 12 wks pregers im sooooooo scared for my 12 wk scan on sun ..i have lots of anxiety ..i suffer with this problem any way ..i realy dont no how im going to react on sunday before ..nightmare..im trying to be positive ..but sooooooo bloody hard ..im sorry for every 1 losses ...i am blessed i have a lovely little boy who is 4 ..finley ..love him sooo much much.....he is so looking forward to have a bro or a sis ...thats keeping me going xxxx


----------



## pip101

has this pregnancy been going well?I have my fx foryour scan-I am sure it'll all be fine and when you see that wriggly little bean you can relax a bit.I was a mess before my 12wk scan too (lost last bub at 11.5wks..) but it was all great! take care! xx


----------



## BlueFairy

Hello ladies,

How's everyone's pregnancy going? 

For those of you who where with this thread from the start happy third trimester week!!! So exciting not long for us all to finally meet our babies we've all been waiting soo long to meet.

I've been decorating the nursery recently and making lots of things in time for Scarlett's arrival. 

Can't wait to meet her now!

Big hugs xxx


----------



## pip101

wow- its been a while hasnt it!! Hope everyone is going great!! And YAY....3rd Tri!! Not long at all until bubs are due- I cant wait! Am having to really hold myself back from setting up the cot-hahaha!! Have got gestational diabetes like I did last preg but my bloods are all so low the specialist has once again said he thinks its just I dont tolerate the drink they give you.....better safe than sorry though (wouldnt want a 16lber.....!!!) and it means I get another scan at 34wks. Otherwise all is going great- bub is turned and all set...my girls turned at about 28 wks too and never moved again and this oneis following suit!
hope everyone is finexxxx


----------



## peanutbear

Hey ladies,

I left the group early in February due to an ectopic and wanted to let you all know that I'm back in the game! I'm now due March 7th and I'm so excited! This pregnancy seems different and although I'm not out of the woods yet I just have a good feeling about it!

I CAN'T wait to be as far along as all of you ladies! I'm so happy for all of you! Anyone have a baby shower yet? Too early?


----------



## BlueFairy

Yay peanutbear!!! That's great news. So excited for you. Please keep us updated on your progress.

Everything is going ok for me thanks. I've still got morning sickness where I'm actually being sick but I guess that's here to stay now until the end.
I've been referred to a consultant because my midwife thinks I'm having a big baby, so I get another scan next week and another one at 36 weeks yay! So lucky to get more scans lol. 
I've had the gt test too but came back negative so that was nice to rule out. 

So are you dealing with your gd through a controlled diet or are you on medication?


----------



## pip101

hey there!! sorry about the eptopic but glad youre back again!And I hope this pregnancy goes smoothly!!!! xx


----------



## pip101

nice that you get another scan!!! My gd is supposedto be diet controlled but so far (like last time) I havent changed a thing and its all fine! I have really low blood readings- even when I have a big pasta meal or something that should spike it. Guess I just hate that drink! 
i love the name Scarlett! We are still a bit stuck on names- have a couple we like but not love......Ava Nicole is up therebut I had my sil comment that she totally hates it and another aunt didnt like it so I'm kinda trying to go off it- I dont want a name people hate and I know we'll always get that but when its close family?? The other is Nicole Katherine.....Katherine after hubbys grandmothers.....and noIdont know what bub is just cant seem to think on boys names!!!!


----------



## BlueFairy

How are everyones pregnancies going?


----------



## hippylittlej

Hi BF going really well thanks although I have developed s.p.d which is most annoying as I want to nest, clean, tidy, strip walls etc and I am limited due to the pain.
It seems strange looking back how far we have all come.

Great news Peanut Butter :)


----------



## pip101

Hi Ladies- we've all been very quiet!!! I am still going well......36wks now-yipppeeeeee will get to meet my bundle soon! Had a growth scan yesterday(because of the GD) and all looked good- the head was measuring a couple of weeks ahead but there is a margin of error- and it has big feet! My girls have both got small feet like me and I measured the woolen sox they used as newbies and it wouldnt fit them already!LOL!!! So I wonder if its a boy this time..........
hope everyone else is going well, Hippie I am with youon the nesting- luckily I havent got spdbut I still cant walk very well after scrubbing floors!!!! take care Ladies xx


----------



## BlueFairy

So lovely to hear everyone is getting there...not long for us all now huh! 
I've been cleaning like mad (well as much as I can do before crashing out tired)

I'm feeing like I'm carrying a bowling ball between my legs now lol so hopefully not long until she's here. Can't wait to have her now, pretty fed up of being pregnant but at the same time I will miss my bump.

3 weeks until due date for me...wow crazy huh, I know I will finally get to meet her by this time next month at the latest!

Had my anti natal classes on the weekend. They were a complete load of bollocks (excuse my french) we didn't cover breathing, birthing positions, what happens after the birth etc...it was all about reationships and meditation, it was rediculous. It was more like couples councelling than let's get ready for the birth. 

Anyway good luck to you all ladies, and please let us all know when little one has arrived! So exciting!


----------

